# Another New Outbacker, 21rs



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We ordered our new outback last Thursday, 21RS. Your forum has been very informative in helping us to make our decision. We have 2 little girls, 4 and 1. We hope that this trailer will meet all of our needs and I'm sure it will. I am new to camping my husband has done a little more. We went camping last year in a 16 ft. Sunline and although I had fun, it lacks for a little room. Right now it is on Ebay







, with only 1 more day to go.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Highlander,

Welcome to Outbacker's!








I know this group made a huge difference in our buying experience. You have found a great group. Enjoy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Highlander96,
Welcome to Outbackers 
Congrats on your order for the 21RS
Our first one was a 21RS,You'll enjoy it
By the way I see you're from MD.
There are some Eastern Rallies coming
you might want to check out.
Don action


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I can't believe that you are from Schuylkill Haven. That's were my grandfather grew up and we still have relatives there.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Highlander,

Again, welcome, I already responded to your posting in the "Rally" forum, glad to see you are interested!!

I hope that you enjoy your Outback as much as we have enjoyed ours, I'm sure you will.

Please post often, tons of great advice and wonderful people!!

Jason


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations on your new Outback and welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Another 21RS, excellent choice









Enjoy!! and welcome

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Highlander,

Welcome to our group! action

I'm sure you will enjoy your Outback and your Outbackers!

Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! Congrats on the 21RS!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome Congrats and enjoy














Also you've come to the right place for info great group of folks here
















Jim


----------

